# Corn snake breeders



## Thistles (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello! Hoping some people can tell me where I can find reliable breeders/websites that do corn snake hatchlings.
I've been going on snake classifieds Evey day and all I find are corn snake breeding pairs, or corn snakes that are 123 miles away! I need breeders that are near Kings Lynn, but the websites should be fine as long as they deliver ( they probably will though lol). I'm buying the corn snake in December, hopefully (Too far away!!). I don't like looking on Gumtree because my brother got scammed and then my mum received horrible emails from said scammer! I don't really care what morphs, but if there's a chance, I want to get either a blood red, or a motley, or maybe a hypo (I just love the reds and oranges!)
Sorry for long post!
Thistle


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You are struggling because its too late in the year! Corn snakes are seasonal breeders, producing one, very occasionally two, clutches a year. Clutches are usually laid around May. If you want to use a courier, expect the price of the snake to go up by at least £50.
There are plenty of shops that do courier, but you will have to pay through the nose for it. Crystal Palace Reptiles and Viper and Vine spring to mind, and often have young corns in. 
If it is a hatchling you want, then realistically you will be waiting until next year, when they will start to appear from early summer.
As for not finding any, I just typed "corn snake hatchlings" into the search bar on the snake classified section on here and got pages and pages of adverts.


----------



## Thistles (Oct 17, 2014)

ian14 said:


> You are struggling because its too late in the year! Corn snakes are seasonal breeders, producing one, very occasionally two, clutches a year. Clutches are usually laid around May. If you want to use a courier, expect the price of the snake to go up by at least £50.
> There are plenty of shops that do courier, but you will have to pay through the nose for it. Crystal Palace Reptiles and Viper and Vine spring to mind, and often have young corns in.
> If it is a hatchling you want, then realistically you will be waiting until next year, when they will start to appear from early summer.
> As for not finding any, I just typed "corn snake hatchlings" into the search bar on the snake classified section on here and got pages and pages of adverts.


Oooooh! Thank you so much! I get 50 pounds a month so courier isn't bad! Hahaha, thanks SO much for recommending some shops as well!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thistles said:


> Oooooh! Thank you so much! I get 50 pounds a month so courier isn't bad! Hahaha, thanks SO much for recommending some shops as well!


That's not going to go far. 

From a shop, let's allow £50 for the snake. Plus at least £50 for the courier. Then add on, as a bare minimum, £10 for a RUB, £30 for the heat mat, £30 for the mat stat, £10 for a digital thermometer, £5 for a bag of substrate, then a hide and water bowl. Food, at shop prices, 50p a pink.

So for the initial outlay, and a months food, given that by now a corn should be on a couple of fluffs a week, you need a minimum of £150. Plus whatever the snake costs.
I'm guessing that if you have £50 a month you are quite young. In which case, you have lots of saving up before you even think about buying a snake.


----------



## Thistles (Oct 17, 2014)

ian14 said:


> That's not going to go far.
> 
> From a shop, let's allow £50 for the snake. Plus at least £50 for the courier. Then add on, as a bare minimum, £10 for a RUB, £30 for the heat mat, £30 for the mat stat, £10 for a digital thermometer, £5 for a bag of substrate, then a hide and water bowl. Food, at shop prices, 50p a pink.
> 
> ...


Ah, right, I'm just going to explain something I probably should've mentioned. I already have the equipment! Is it REALLY £10 for a thermometer though? I got a very good one (Exo Terra) for £3! Snake is (I found two ones, same prices, deciding on the morph) £45, with £15 delivery. My Mum said she'd pay for the rest because I help around town ( She's on crutches, both of them and she needs one of those walkers with a trolley/ seat in the middle) Yes, I'm young, but I'm not that young!
( oh yes, practically middle aged lol just kidding)
Thanks for your concern, though, and check list!
~Thistles


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thistles said:


> Ah, right, I'm just going to explain something I probably should've mentioned. I already have the equipment! Is it REALLY £10 for a thermometer though? I got a very good one (Exo Terra) for £3! Snake is (I found two ones, same prices, deciding on the morph) £45, with £15 delivery. My Mum said she'd pay for the rest because I help around town ( She's on crutches, both of them and she needs one of those walkers with a trolley/ seat in the middle) Yes, I'm young, but I'm not that young!
> ( oh yes, practically middle aged lol just kidding)
> Thanks for your concern, though, and check list!
> ~Thistles


Good stuff! But yes, £10 for the thermometer. I'm guessing you've bought a stick on dial thermometer, if so they are a waste of money. If you looked at every one on the shelf, they would all have had a different temperature! To accurately check the temperature you need a digital thermometer.


----------



## Thistles (Oct 17, 2014)

ian14 said:


> Good stuff! But yes, £10 for the thermometer. I'm guessing you've bought a stick on dial thermometer, if so they are a waste of money. If you looked at every one on the shelf, they would all have had a different temperature! To accurately check the temperature you need a digital thermometer.


Okay! I have an old digital one, that I used to use for my gecko. I did actually wonder why some dial thermometers were more expensive than others!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thistles said:


> Okay! I have an old digital one, that I used to use for my gecko. I did actually wonder why some dial thermometers were more expensive than others!


In which case just use your old digital one. They still arent always 100% accurate but they are a hell of a lot better than dial thermometers.


----------



## Thistles (Oct 17, 2014)

ian14 said:


> In which case just use your old digital one. They still arent always 100% accurate but they are a hell of a lot better than dial thermometers.


Yeah, I probably will, thanks


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

I have a couple of lavender hatchlings atm and a few older snakes , drop me a PM if interested . You would have to use a courier though 

Also have sold through RFUK on a number of occasions and can see my feedback score , thanks .

:flrt:


----------



## Thistles (Oct 17, 2014)

Nodders said:


> I have a couple of lavender hatchlings atm and a few older snakes , drop me a PM if interested . You would have to use a courier though
> 
> Also have sold through RFUK on a number of occasions and can see my feedback score , thanks .
> 
> :flrt:


Thanks for the offer, but I've just been pming with someone about their corns.
Thanks for the offer and best of luck on your babies and juvies!


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Thistles said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I've just been pming with someone about their corns.
> Thanks for the offer and best of luck on your babies and juvies!


No worries , gis PM if you ever need anything


----------

